# Cheap recommended model train stores online?



## Cprail43 (Jan 1, 2013)

Hey everyone! So I plan to buy a new engine for my layout. I'm still deciding if I should get a AC4400CW, a SD40-2, or some switchers. But I don't want anything bachmann. I want at least an athearn, with cp rail paint. And more or less around 100$. Anyone know a site that they have tried out and approved?


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

www.modeltrainstuff.com


----------



## Cprail43 (Jan 1, 2013)

Ok. Is it safe for paying by card? That's what I'm worried about.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

They are a reputable player in the on-line train business, so I can't imagine why it wouldn't be safe to use your credit card. At least as safe as any use of a credit card on-line.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Cprail43 said:


> Ok. Is it safe for paying by card? That's what I'm worried about.


I have never had any problems with this site.


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

Also hobbylink.com I have purchased from both (modeltrainstuff) and have never had an issue other than waiting impatiently for my stuff that's on back order.


----------



## Cprail43 (Jan 1, 2013)

Great. Now… all I need to do is DECIDE! Decisions Decisions.


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

Cprail43 said:


> Ok. Is it safe for paying by card? That's what I'm worried about.



Yes very safe!!! I bought a beautiful articulated loco from them and they shipped it to Australia without an issue.

Cheers
Pat


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

I used HobbyLinc and they were amazing. I got my items fast and in top condition!


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Why decide get one of each.:laugh: I need to work harder so I can buy more trains.


----------



## Cprail43 (Jan 1, 2013)

Southern said:


> Why decide get one of each.:laugh: I need to work harder so I can buy more trains.


Heh, I'm only 15! I don't have a part time job yet. I'm earning my money from allowance and from other ways like selling things I don't need anymore. It works. Slowly. So yeah. Can't buy more than one at once


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

I do visit train stores when in California but I get most of my N scale from Modeltrainstuff when I need something. They seem to have best prices.
Found some out of production items at trainworld who seems to have alot of older locos in stock.
I have not made a purchase of anything online for almost 10 months but these have always been okay to deal with.

Other places I have purchased from with no problems are....

http://www.discounttrainsonline.com/

http://www.freetimetrains.com/

http://www.trainworld.com/


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

Southern said:


> Why decide get one of each.:laugh: I need to work harder so I can buy more trains.


You got that right.

Wel ALL need more trains lol


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

If you don't want to deal with ordering from across the border (since the original questioner is in Canada not the USA):

http://www.canadianexpressline.com/
http://tmrdistributing.com/

I've used both of these.


----------



## mapper65 (Feb 10, 2009)

Two of my favorites not in any special order:

http://www.thefavoritespot.com 

http://www.wholesaletrains.com


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Don't pay any monthly bills and you'd be surprised at how much more money you will have for trains. Ha! I had a lady in my store this weekend who was telling me about how when she was a kid they had no heat in the winter because her father spent all the money on his trains. She seemed very serious about it too. Can that really be happening? pete Pete


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

norgale said:


> .................. no heat in the winter because her father spent all the money on his trains................


 
i would but the wife like to stay warm.


----------



## StevenIsBallin (Jan 4, 2013)

Thats what jackets and blankets are for after all right? lol


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

StevenIsBallin said:


> Thats what jackets and blankets are for after all right? lol


I keep trying to convince the family of that... but no.. we apparently have to run the heater all the time at 78 degrees.


What can ya do?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

This is why I like wood heat so much... Very low cost heating and all the cost of getting the wood is over the summer months.
Leaves all winter to play with trains.
I figure all my heating costs me is about $150 to $250 for the whole winter, and we use the wood stove 6 months out of the year.
All of our wood comes off our property too, so I don't have to go far to get it.


----------



## Grbauc (Dec 13, 2012)

Cprail43 said:


> Hey everyone! So I plan to buy a new engine for my layout. I'm still deciding if I should get a AC4400CW, a SD40-2, or some switchers. But I don't want anything bachmann. I want at least an athearn, with cp rail paint. And more or less around 100$. Anyone know a site that they have tried out and approved?


Get the kato AC4400CW its better then the RTR athearn 
Here is a nice one
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kato-HO-Scale-BNSF-9959-Locomotive-Train-Car-Made-in-Japan-/271143121636?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item3f2163b2e4

I guess i should ask what Flag do you want CP? ... I have a SD90 CP that you could have for real close to your price Its brand new and kato..
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=16567


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

Remember, you only need one kidney. Think of all the trains you could buy.


----------



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm in the same boat, I'm an unemployed college student. So I have xmas and my b-day really. I need to get more N scale stuff and I need to grab as much WSOR stuff as I can as they quit production a few years ago, and I need more. Darn economy... I need a job really bad!!! :knock_teeth_out:


----------



## Cprail43 (Jan 1, 2013)

cv_acr said:


> If you don't want to deal with ordering from across the border (since the original questioner is in Canada not the USA):
> 
> http://www.canadianexpressline.com/
> http://tmrdistributing.com/
> ...


Thanks cv!


----------



## Cprail43 (Jan 1, 2013)

Grbauc said:


> Get the kato AC4400CW its better then the RTR athearn
> Here is a nice one
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kato-HO-Scale-BNSF-9959-Locomotive-Train-Car-Made-in-Japan-/271143121636?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item3f2163b2e4
> 
> ...


Thanks. I like the BNSF, but I'm more into Canadian Pacific stuff. And yours is amazing and at a good price. But I don't need and SD90s yet. Your offers were down my alley, but weren't straight. Although thanks again. Appreciate the help!


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

I like www.Yankeedabbler.com also


----------



## Cprail43 (Jan 1, 2013)

93firebird said:


> I like www.Yankeedabbler.com also


No. It not really what I'm looking for. Thanks anyways!


----------



## Grbauc (Dec 13, 2012)

I have 5 Kato Ac4400 bnsf i suppose i can part with one for $90 dc or $105 for DCC


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Cprail43 said:


> No. It not really what I'm looking for. Thanks anyways!


You aren't looking for an online train shop? I'm confussed!@


----------



## Cprail43 (Jan 1, 2013)

93firebird said:


> You aren't looking for an online train shop? I'm confussed!@


No no! I'm looking for a online shop. It's just the site you showed me. It doesn't seem to have what I want. Besides, is it canadian? I'm looking for any Canadian hobby shops online! Sorry for misleading you.


----------



## Kilian (Feb 27, 2012)

So boys, I purchased a bunch of stuff today and importing into Canada. I researched heavily online to find out the best price, inventory and options. 

Here's what I found:

Hobbylinc:
-amazing selection. Probably the best selection online and available in stock items. It's my go to place to find good selection of structures. 
-price point is decent but not the cheapest 
-shipping options are limited to USPS. No option for UPS or FedEX where the clearing fee is included in the shipping. The slow mail makes the wait annoying. 
-their 1-800 phone line is not accessible from Canada meaning you have to resort to email and wait for a reply. 

Modeltrainstuff.com
- decent selection of items. Not as extensive as hobbylinc
-pricing is much lower on all the items I purchased. I saved over US$154 on my transaction for the same items that were available and in stock at hobbylinc. 
-these folks were willing to try UPS STANDARD which for a 600$ order cost 42$ for 5 business day shipping. Not too bad. I still have to have it cleared. But the USPS shipping was 77$ plus the clearing and the wait time was 14+ days
-their 1-800 line works from Canada and very polite 

canadianexpressline.com
-Canadian company out of Ontario. Fast turnaround and no duty or customs to deal with
-limited stock options available 
-doesn't have much for structures and only sells Atlas track

Walters.com
-amazing selection. I believe it's the source of where every store buys from. It has everything and it farms out its orders to local hobby stores 
-no advantage in pricing 

Anyway. My research is honest and in my findings while I spent a lot I saved over $150 by purchasing at modeltrainstuff.com. They were really nice and flexible. When I inquired about using FedEx or ups at hobbylinc they said no and no as they one line reply in an email. I still bought from hobbylinc for peco turnouts as their price was good at 18$.


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

I also like ModelTrainStuff. Best prices on track that I have found


----------



## Cprail43 (Jan 1, 2013)

Recently, I have discovered some Canadian sites that I might try

•PM Hobbycraft located in Calgary, AB. 
http://pmhobbycraft.com

•Central Hobbies located in Vancouver, BC
http://central-hobbies.com

•HobbyTech Canada located in Calgary, AB
http://hobbytech.ca

I'd recommend central hobbies. Their site is easy to use and they have quality products for a good price.


----------



## Kilian (Feb 27, 2012)

Pmhobbycraft has limited stock as well.


----------

